# Paying deposits for French sites



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi

I am in the process of booking some French camp sites and I notice that most are asking for a deposit paid by providing credit card number + security Number (3 digit - not PIN), sending money/postal orders or something called a 'Bank Swift'.

Can anyone advise me on the best way to do this. I don't really want to send my card number + security Number thru the post if I can help it.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It's normal practice for French campsites to ask for a deposit, and in a lot of cases a booking fee too, CC payment is the safest way but use the telephone! or an online booking form where possible.

regards MnD


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We have only booked 2 sites this year when we depart for France for 10 weeks.They have both asked for a deposit, mainly because one of them is near a stage in the Tour of France, which we want to see, and space is of a premium. The other one near La Rochelle, well i am not quite sure, but i have been there before and it is very busy, don't want to turn up and there isn'a pitch available. We pay our deposits online, and have done this for the last 3 years, and have experienced no problems. So it depends where you go and when you go and the popularity of the site i would say.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

FF has summed it up well. I assume you are planning to travel in high summer? if not then why book? If you are travelling oyut of high summer it may be worth considering Camping Cheques with the Gold Card. If you then want peace of mind you can book inb advcance using iold Card without deposit at most places


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Deposit*

Hi

Another option is to purchase euro travellers cheques and make them payable to the campsite and post them. (Swift air is a good postal method to France.)

Swift payments (society for worldwide interbank foreign trade) is ok but the cost of the service will be prohibitive.

Russell


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
The security number is there so that the computer which the person is using knows that the card holder is actually in possesion of the card. Its not totally foolproof but it at least stops people using your card number if they have say found a copy of your card statement somehere (outside a bank in the bin ha!)
Phill


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*IBAN payment*

The cost of bank transfer is expensive ! Very! for me to transfer 73€ to a German Bank would cost £20, best phone and pay by debit or send euros by post, cheaper.


----------

